# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Ritenuta d'acconto regime contribuenti minimi

## Plati

Buongiorno a tutti,
avrei un quesito da sottoporvi...
un mio cliente avvocato che opera in regime dei contribuenti minimi ha emesso fattura per una prestazione di lavoro nei confronti di un cliente che non ha partita Iva (un privato). In questo caso nella fattura che emette non applica la ritenuta d'acconto del 20%, giusto? Tutto il compenso è reddito? Non si scomputa ne la R.A. ne tantomeno l'Iva (contribuente minimo!!).
E' corretto???
Grazie a tutti :Smile:

----------


## kennedy08

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> avrei un quesito da sottoporvi...
> un mio cliente avvocato che opera in regime dei contribuenti minimi ha emesso fattura per una prestazione di lavoro nei confronti di un cliente che non ha partita Iva (un privato). In questo caso nella fattura che emette non applica la ritenuta d'acconto del 20%, giusto? Tutto il compenso è reddito? Non si scomputa ne la R.A. ne tantomeno l'Iva (contribuente minimo!!).
> E' corretto???
> Grazie a tutti

  Gia'. 
Gran bella fattura... gia' mi sembra di vederla una sorta di documento da vero paradiso fiscale  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Plati

In che senso scusa?? Perchè da paradiso fiscale???

----------


## kennedy08

> In che senso scusa?? Perchè da paradiso fiscale???

  No non mi fraintendere... 
Immaginavo la fattura e la vedevo tutta cosi' priva di balzelli fiscali che mi faceva pensare ... ad un paradiso fiscale nel senso proprio di eden... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Poi ci ho pensato meglio e mi sono ricordata che la rivalsa della Cassa ci dovrebbe essere....per cui tanto paradiso non e' ... :Wink:

----------


## Plati

Certo l'esposizione del contributo previdenziale è obbligatoria sempre....quello che mi 'preoccupava' era la R.A.... :Confused: 
ok...grazie mille...ti auguro una buona giornata

----------


## pettirosso

> Certo l'esposizione del contributo previdenziale è obbligatoria sempre....quello che mi 'preoccupava' era la R.A....
> ok...grazie mille...ti auguro una buona giornata

  
il privato non è sostituto d'imposta e quindi non fa alcuna ritenuta

----------


## antnik78

salve, 
desidererei avere un chiarimento circa il caso in questione:
Un artigiano contribuente minimo (muratore) deve emettere fattura per dei compensi per prestazioni effettuate a favore di una impresa edile in regine ordinario.
Si chiede se tale fattura dovra' essere assoggettata a ritenuta d'acconto del 20%  
grazie del chiarimento.

----------

